# It works!



## balanga (May 20, 2019)

Finally, after a couple of years, and thousands of hoops, adventures, I managed to get Apache running under FreeBSD on my armv5 GoFlex Home...


----------



## acheron (May 20, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## balanga (May 24, 2019)

Just found my first post Thread 47507 wondering if it was possible... almost FIVE years ago! 

Now I'm stuck trying to get it to use a hard disk - usb works fine.

I guess I need a kernel config file with an option for using IDE/SATA. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2019)

Remember you have to patch the DOCKSTAR FDT to add support for the Marvell SATA controller.


			[SOLUTION] DB-88F6XXX kernel on 88F6281_A0 (GoFlex Net)


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2019)

I tried to apply that patch but it didn't work... I couldn't find the same copy of DOCKSTAR or dockstar.dts.

Also tried applying the patches manually. Will try again....

It seems strange that there doesn't already exist a ready made GOFLEX conf file since these units have been around for nearly 10 years.


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2019)

It exists on my source tree:
/usr/src/sys/boot/fdt/dts/arm/dockstar.dts

Now look at line 227 with `ee /usr/src/sys/boot/fdt/dts/arm/dockstar.dts`

```
interrupts = <5 6 7 8>;
```

So it syncs up with the source code and you can apply the patch. ***notice 227 at beginning of this patch. This is line number***
I always verify before even considering patching.

First back it up.
`cp /usr/src/sys/boot/fdt/dts/arm/dockstar.dts /usr/src/sys/boot/fdt/dts/arm/dockstar.dts.orig`


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2019)

I just found that I had applied the patches manually but copied the wrong file  ... and now have rebuilt the kernel and can see the following in the file:-

```
c047be18 r __set_modmetadata_set_sym__mod_metadata_md_mvs_on_cam
c047be10 r __set_modmetadata_set_sym__mod_metadata_md_mvs_simplebus
c047be0c r __set_modmetadata_set_sym__mod_metadata_md_mvs_simplebus_on_kernel
c047bad4 r __set_modmetadata_set_sym__mod_metadata_md_mvsch_mvs
c047bad0 r __set_modmetadata_set_sym__mod_metadata_md_mvsch_mvs_on_kernel
c047badc r __set_modmetadata_set_sym__mod_metadata_md_mvsch_sata
c047bad8 r __set_modmetadata_set_sym__mod_metadata_md_mvsch_sata_on_kernel
```

but when booting there is no mention of SATA or ATA in dmesg and `gpart show`  does not show an attatched hard disk.

Something still missing...


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2019)

Did you add Marvell stuff to your KERNCONF like the patch shows?
device         mvs
device         ahci
device         nand


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2019)

I added this  - among other things, but notice that *device nand * is commented out.

```
+# SATA
+device         mvs
+device         ahci
+
+# NAND
+#device                nand
```


----------



## balanga (May 25, 2019)

Looks like I had a typo ...

Latest boot shows recognition of SATA controller... unfortunately followed by a hang shortly afterwards....


```
mvs0: <Marvell 88F6281 SATA controller> mem 0x80000-0x85fff irq 21 on simplebus0
mvs0: Gen-IIe, 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
mvsch0: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 0 on mvs0
mvsch1: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 1 on mvs0
pcib0: <Marvell Integrated PCI/PCI-E Controller> mem 0xf1040000-0xf1041fff irq 44 on ofwbus0
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
```


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2019)

Try backing things one at a time starting with AHCI. See where the problem is.


----------

